# Girlie one I'm afraid... HAIR!



## lonni (May 23, 2012)

So, I am in need of a haircut and am told I won't get a decent haircut in Dubai, especially without taking out a small mortgage to pay for it! I am convinced this can't be true! 

I've read various reviews but they are all confliting, guess it's down to personal taste but some really praise and others really slate the same salons. 

I would like some HONEST and REALISTIC advice, not where someone has walked in with a skin head and expects to walk out with a full head of hair and then slates the salon because she doesn't look like Jennifer Anniston!

I have a short asymmetrical cut with one side shaved short, the other side long to just below my ear. The colour is mixed black and ginger with dip died ends... 

I know, it sounds horrid but it is actually funky! )

Anyway, are there any European hair dressers out there that can come to my rescue?

I don't want the usual thing that tends to happen here, whereby I could be explaining what I want and without even listening, I will be told "yes, yes....I know" whilst being ushered into a chair and next minute... I'm running out in tears!

I want someone that will listen and understand.... so if any of you can PLEASE help!

I am actually quite nervous about getting it done and tempted to fly my UK hairdresser out here! lol!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I go to Juan Salon at JLT, he's really good with haircuts but I can't say about colour although I've seen many women getting highlights, colour etc there.

Ted Morgan at the Palm do dip dyeing and the hairdressers are western/european. Maybe give them a call and ask how much they charge? A friend of mine also has dip dyed hair and that's where she has it done.

Ted Morgan Hair - Dubai Hair Salon


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My friend recently found a British lady who will come to your house. If you want her number, I can probably get it for you but would do it via PM.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i do my own. I've got clippers. Will do yours for free, if you dare?!


----------



## lonni (May 23, 2012)

Great! Thanks a lot! Will go to see TM and see what they can do... REALLY appreciate it and will let you know what I think...


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Carly at Ted Morgan in Motor City is brilliant!!! She's British, so will listen and understand what you are actually looking for!!! Prices are pretty much what I was paying in the UK ...280dhs for a cut and finish, 300 for a (full head) colour. Would recommend her 100%


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I have mine done at home, lovely. British lady - if you want a number let me know. I wash and dry so it's cut only, much cheaper and quicker!!! Just done three kids and myself!


----------



## Keane (Aug 22, 2012)

How much does a decent haircut cost in Dubai?


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Keane said:


> How much does a decent haircut cost in Dubai?


Define decent ??


----------



## Lenarosie (Jul 10, 2013)

im glad i found this site, i am a hairdresser looking to move to dubai and so far i have already found a dozen salons people recommend from threads like this. im curious if the OP ended up liking the service she got at these salons. from what i see in pictures, it seems like the issue in dubai is that only 10-20% of the employees in a salon are european while the rest are indian or philippino. Im not saying those people dont do a good job, but they usually arent up on popular trends and rarely speak good english to understand what the clients are saying.


----------



## lonni (May 23, 2012)

Hi..I've found a lot of stylists to be Lebanese and they're good but they don't go for fashionable outrageous styles, they like the sleek n glossy Wella advert styles and thats not me! One guy changed my bright copper with a black under fringe with an asymmetric style into a neat and tidy boring brown bob!! I was gutted and had been paying approx £140 a pop! 
I'm now going to another lady who is English, only been once and still not really happy compared to my stylist in the UK.
One year on, 3 stylists later and still struggling as they just copy whats already there. My UK stylist used to suggest things and i totally trusted him and would walk out every time with a totally new look! We're in desperate need of gutsy stylists who are not afraid of changing someone's cut.. I'm heading back to the UK in two weeks so ill get my stylist to revamp it so the Dubai stylists can copy it for another year until I go back for a new one. So if you're an adventurous stylist then I'd definitely consider the move as there's likely to be a lot of people like me waiting for a good trustworthy stylist


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Lenarosie said:


> im glad i found this site, i am a hairdresser looking to move to dubai and so far i have already found a dozen salons people recommend from threads like this. im curious if the OP ended up liking the service she got at these salons. from what i see in pictures, it seems like the issue in dubai is that only 10-20% of the employees in a salon are european while the rest are indian or philippino. Im not saying those people dont do a good job, but they usually arent up on popular trends and rarely speak good english to understand what the clients are saying.


You get what you pay for but let's say that even when you pay you may still end up getting a really crappy haircut. For example, I learnt the hard way that I should not go with European hairdressers as they are more familiar with thin hair and blonde highlights. One of the very popular salons that is highly recommended for Europeans, not only charged me an arm and leg, but gave me the worst haircut ever. So that leaves European hairdressers out. 

Being Latin, my hair has a texture more similar to Arabs. However I don't like their style at all (fluffy layers, big hairdos, very dark color). I still tried a very popular male hairdresser who's name starts with a J and has a huge salon in JLT. I had been happy with him and thought I had find the solution to all my hair problems, until he gave me the second worst haircut ever. He completely ignored what I said and did all the opposite of what I asked. 

So I think now I will try a Filipino hairdresser, lol. Any recommendations? I had a Filipino lady in Al Barsha and even though I liked the way she did my hair, every time I went she would just go on and on about how miserable she was at work and at her personal life. I ended up having to pretend to be in a conference call while she did my hair so she wouldn't talk to me, and eventually I just couldn't take it and stopped going.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> So I think now I will try a Filipino hairdresser, lol. Any recommendations? I had a Filipino lady in Al Barsha and even though I liked the way she did my hair, every time I went she would just go on and on about how miserable she was at work and at her personal life. I ended up having to pretend to be in a conference call while she did my hair so she wouldn't talk to me, and eventually I just couldn't take it and stopped going.


All my Asian friends and my missus swear by the Korean Beauty Salon (or something like that) beside Lamcy Plaza, a little pricey I think but they seem to do a good job.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Dizzy, that place totally destroyed my hair also - was not impressed. I go to a popular salon on Beach rd and simply love what they do.

I think the problem here is that they're either good at colour OR they're good at styling. It's very hard to find someone who's a good all rounder.


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

Lenarosie said:


> im glad i found this site, i am a hairdresser looking to move to dubai and so far i have already found a dozen salons people recommend from threads like this. im curious if the OP ended up liking the service she got at these salons. from what i see in pictures, it seems like the issue in dubai is that only 10-20% of the employees in a salon are european while the rest are indian or philippino. Im not saying those people dont do a good job, but they usually arent up on popular trends and rarely speak good english to understand what the clients are saying.


Are you looking for a salon to work for or starting your own.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have two hairdressers - one for cut and color who is Lebanese and unfailingly cuts my hair brilliantly and is excellent with colour. Two of my friends go to him too now. The other is the salon I go to for pedis, etc. They do a brilliant blow dry at AED 55. One salon here wanted to charge me AED 175 for a blow dry!!!! Having said that, I am always loathe to recommend because a stylist because it just may not work for someone else. Interestingly, the friends who go to the guy who cuts and colors my hair have very different hair to me. His clientele are from a wide spectrum of countries, most of whom have been going to him for years.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i used to go to toni & guy in toronto. went for years and love the way they are trained to cut and colour. have had both sleek + sophisticated and choppy + funky looks. was happy every time.

asked before i came out here if there was a toni & guy in dubai and one of the stylists said yes and he had a few clients who had been here and were very happy with the salon.

so i have been there twice now and very happy with the results. got the cut and colour i wanted. the stylists are all toni & guy trained still. i would def recommend it. not cheap but pretty much the same as what i was paying in canada. they have locations in difc and at the grand hyatt.

i had chelsea for cut and claire was doing my colour but has just returned to england so do not know who is replacing her.


----------

